# Kitty friends



## kmart (Apr 28, 2015)

While I'm waiting (agonizing) for my poodle to arrive... I get to hang out with these cuties


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

What a beautiful photo pf two lovely cats! I am itching to crop off the right side just to the edge of the grey blanket and then blow this up to make a gorgeous poster to frame for your wall!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Awww...that is a really sweet picture. They are the epitome of contentment. Lovely. And lucky you.


----------



## kmart (Apr 28, 2015)

nifty said:


> What a beautiful photo pf two lovely cats! I am itching to crop off the right side just to the edge of the grey blanket and then blow this up to make a gorgeous poster to frame for your wall!


That would be so cool!


----------

